# Time to vent......



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 7, 2004)

Hi all, I went out today and had to "check" on some horses, what I found was the 9 full size, 2 ponies..one with a newborn CREMELLO foal, and 3 mini donkeys, 2 jacks (6 mts old and a 2yr.old ) and a jenny..with the worst hooves I have ever seen!!




Not only curled but twisted. All the rest of the animals the hooves were long but nothing like this jennys, and wouldnt you know it---hubby was with me.



(He likes to THINK he can keep me quiet at times, but let me tell you...it DONT work!!) Well, I had a LONNNNNG talk with this owner, and after giving him my farriers # and also telling him I will be back to check, and will also be in contact with my farrier about these horses. I looked at him and said "HOW MUCH DO YOU WANT FOR THAT LITTLE DONKEY??" my poor hubby couldnt believe his ears and BOY did he shoot me a look!!



You guessed it, I bought that poor pitiful little jenny. She is a 32" 8yr. old gray, and now I am trying to think of a appropiate name for her. Any ideas?? I am also going to post before and after pic of her hooves so if anyone else ever comes across "something" like this ...they will also be able to see, that YES, there is hope for these little ones! I do have to say where these horses are now being kept..at least they are being fed and watered, prior to coming to that farm, they were being just about starved, and there was nothing that could be done because of there being hay, feed, and water always on the premises! I just dont know how ppl. can get these animals and then just ignore them...I am so mad tonight!!! I cant wait for the coggins, and extra lab work I am having done on her to come back so I can bring her home. She wont be able to go with my others until after she has been quarantined for 1 month, but then I will have the privledge of knowing every time I hear her bray....thank god I got her out of there and she will now be taken care of! If I can keep hubby home somehow--I would like to go back and try for the 2 jacks also!!!


----------



## JuGGler_j0e (May 7, 2004)

*Wow! Good job! *

*
I think people should do more of what you did! To many people just "Don't want to get involved" *





* *

*
I know it feels! Sometimes I feel like buying some old broken-down donk and makeing him young again, but can't...because, well, you know! ;crybaby: [Clears throat] Sorry.*

* *

*
Please let us know if you get those jacks! *


----------



## NorthStar (May 8, 2004)

Oh, GOOD JOB, Corrine!! Proud of ya. And what a lucky little jenny. Once she gets to your house and has her feet attended to, she'll be dancing like Ginger Rogers! (Do I feel a name coming on?!)



How far away are these animals from you?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 8, 2004)

NorthStar, pretty darn close...about 6 miles, but remember there are 2 of them up my way. MiniMule, this is the one that we talked about last fall already. Finally, things are coming to a head, so dont give up on ANY down your way. Bad feet or not..it will pay in the end with just the feeling that you know you have helped them! I paid $400.00 for this jenny and would do it again tomorrow, THANK GOD, my farrier is also a good friend of mine. hmmmmmmm, Ginger Roberts aka "Ginger" , that sounds cute, since she will be walking very tenderly on her feet for awhile!!! The also had a very "ginger" colored jack this past winter. Hes a cute one...with a big wide blaze too! Trying for him next, but so far..he wont sell. I just hope I dont have to wait till his hooves are so far gone before I can convince him!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 8, 2004)

ooops, post above should read ...she also had a very ginger colored jack.


----------



## minimule (May 9, 2004)

Yeah Corrine!!!!

I'm glad things are finally moving for you.

Here it is really hard seeing what IS actually happening and not being able to do a *#%@



thing about it.

Others see it, have talked about it, and so far.......NOTHING can be done to put a stop to any of it.

At least there is hope for some



Keep us informed about the jacks!


----------

